# EAX funktioniert nicht :(



## gix (9. September 2002)

Hi ich hab diese Boxen http://uk.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?prod=223&page=6
und Soundblaster Creative Labs 5.1 (oder so)

Normalerweise müsst ich ja nun surround sound haben ?!? aber nein 
Die 5.1 Karte ist komischer weise onboard soundkarte und in systemeigenschaften steht auch nix davon... aber es ist ein nForce Chip und da stand das eine 5.1 eingebaut is und bei der 5.1 is normal auch son dolbydigital dings dabei also müsste es doch gehen !?  könnt ihr mir vielleicht irgendwie helfen


----------



## Kaprolactam (9. September 2002)

Ich glaube du verwechselst da gleich mehrere Sachen. DD5.1 != EAX. DD5.1 heißt Dolby Digital mit 5 Surround-Kanälen und einem LFE(Low Frequency Effects)-Kanal. EAX steht für Environmental Audio Extension und ist (fast nur in Spielen) für die Echtzeitberechnung von Hall- und Echo- und anderen Effekten zuständig. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Und Dolby Surround kann die 5.1 zwar auch, aber das ist wieder was anderes.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde erst mal genau herausfinden, welcher Chip sich denn nun wirklich auf deinem Mainboard befindet, dann die entsprechenden Treiber installieren, und insbesondere Creative Control oder wie das Ding heißt. Da kannst du dann üblicherweise sowohl die EAX-Eigenschaften als auch DD einstellen.

regards
Kapro


----------



## gix (9. September 2002)

Ja ich hab bischen was verwechselt... ( war 2 uhr nachts)
ich habe diesen Chip : http://www.nvidia.de/view.asp?PAGE=mcp
und diese Boxen http://uk.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?prod=223
und es kommt entweder aus den vorderen oder hinteren sound aber ich bekomms nich hin das aus allen 4 was kommt


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. September 2002)

Du musst die Lautsprecher digital anschließen wenn du DD haben willst.

Wenn es nur EAX sein soll, hat eine geeignete SK hinten 2 Ausgänge (Stereo Vorne / Stereo Hinten) + AudioIn + Mic IN (+Digital In Out)

Du brauchst also 2 Kabel, die sich jeweils in rechts und links splitten, sodass 4 Kanäle angesprochen werden.

Ich persöhnliche halte absolut gar nichts von jeglicher Art von EAX o.ä.

Ich habe hier eine DolbySurroundanlage stehen, da EAX nichts taugt und ich die DD-Anlage nur unten habe.
(Wobei zwischen DD und DS kein großér Unterschied besteht)


Es kommt immer auf die Qualität der Komponenten an! Es ist völlig irrelevant mit Markenzeichen rumzuprollen.
Unter 1000€ bringt meiner Meinung nach ein 6 Speaker System nichts.


----------



## gix (12. September 2002)

Ich hab eine "extra Karte "


der sieht ungefähr so aus :

o(schwarz-rund)o(grünrund)O(subwoofer anschluss)

dann normale onboard soundkarten anschlüsse ( o o o )
 und vorne am pc nochmal die normalen 

Kann es sein das ich eine von den karten auswählen muss irgendwie ?! 
im geräte manager sind alle aktiviert :&


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. September 2002)

Wenn du eine 5.1 Soundkarte wie die Creative hast (also nicht nur das Onbardgeeumel des nForce) musst du im Bios erst einmal die nForce-Audiofunktoinen abschalten.


----------

